
A Growing Cancer: Forbes’ Midas List - arishi
https://medium.com/@chamath/a-growing-cancer-forbes-midas-list-54b2744d6271
======
sharemywin
wow, way to pat each other on the back while all kinds of BS went on for
almost a decade. where was all the leadership and courage when you needed all
those the dog-eat-dog bros to produce your 10x growth. I'm not saying that
kind of culture is right by any means but to claim some kind of moral victory
now is a bunch of BS.

------
arishi
Social Capital's Chamath Palihapitiya writes about the fallout from the race
for “credit” in Silicon Valley

